# New Car, No License Plate Number, How Do I Add To Uber



## painfreepc

I am buying a car, Do i need to wait for License Plate Number before i can add new car to uber


----------



## Spanky

No. Send them a scan of the temp tag that goes on your wibdshield and the temp registration. And they will put car in system. And the photos.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Spanky said:


> No. Send them a scan of the temp tag that goes on your wibdshield and the temp registration. And they will put car in system. And the photos.


This...

Or just switch the plate you have between the two cars you have until the new plate arrives.


----------



## getemtheresafely

UberX here in California:
they did not accept the "temp registration" (the one they put in the window) that I received from the used car lot I got my car from........Uber made me wait for my "official registration" from the DMV to arrive before adding my car....

As far as plates are concerned .......they do require photos of the plate..........Also the front of the car, back of the car, side of the car and rear seat interior of the car


----------



## painfreepc

Spanky said:


> UberX here in California:
> they did not accept the "temp registration" (the one they put in the window) that I received from the used car lot I got my car from........Uber made me wait for my "official registration" from the DMV to arrive before adding my car....
> 
> As far as plates are concerned .......they do require photos of the plate..........Also the front of the car, back of the car, side of the car and rear seat interior of the car


how long a go was this for you, i have been picked up by drivers without plate, may be uber changed the rules.


----------



## izzi3

painfreepc said:


> how long a go was this for you, i have been picked up by drivers without plate, may be uber changed the rules.


I still have dealer plates on mine I didn't have issues adding it but I did send in the Reg here in Cali


----------



## getemtheresafely

painfreepc said:


> how long a go was this for you, i have been picked up by drivers without plate, may be uber changed the rules.


Feb of 2014......they only required one photo of the plate.....If you were picked up by a driver with no plates, they probably removed them ....one of the "safety" features for riders is to be able to see the plate number of the driver thats picking you up


----------



## painfreepc

No License Plate Number on the car or the client app.


----------



## driveLA

When I leased my car I had to wait for the plate to come 

About a week 

Taking a pic of the plate is part of the process 

Not sure how one would bypass that step


----------



## painfreepc

driveLA said:


> When I leased my car I had to wait for the plate to come
> 
> About a week
> 
> Taking a pic of the plate is part of the process
> 
> Not sure how one would bypass that step


i have been picked up by 3 drivers without a plate on car or plate number on the app,
i will just email support.


----------



## UL Driver SF

painfreepc said:


> i have been picked up by 3 drivers without a plate on car or plate number on the app,
> i will just email support.


Ok...I ask this question often...not to you but in other threads on here....and this is gonna be the last time...is there a drivers office where you are?

The drivers office at 301 Vermont st in SF has been very helpful every time I have gone there. Needed to get them new docs. Just walked right in with them and it was taken care of on the spot. Bad phone? Taken care of on the spot both times. General questions? No problem. Bathroom? Yup. Sodas and snacks and water. Yes bottled.

I do t know if it is this way in every market but look into it. It might help. They even helped me with a fare review to get a fare reduced for a rider.


----------



## frndthDuvel

I onboarded a new vehicle lately here in California. 5 days, to do so but they accepted the temp registration from the window sticker, and I have no tags yet. I belive I saw a photo of my car eitehr on the Lyft App or Uber App and it said NEw Car where the lic plate info would be.


----------



## painfreepc

*I am one week away from having a new car, Will have no license plate number how do i add to uber.*


----------



## buster11xx

Uber took my temp registration (noting that I needed to update the real one within 60 days). This was in August. Just upload the temp info with the other required documents. I had everything approved for the new car in a day or two.


----------



## painfreepc

buster11xx said:


> Uber took my temp registration (noting that I needed to update the real one within 60 days). This was in August. Just upload the temp info with the other required documents. I had everything approved for the new car in a day or two.


At: https://partners.uber.com/#!/vehicles
What do i put as the License Plate Number, i don't think you can leave it blank.


----------



## frndthDuvel

painfreepc said:


> At: https://partners.uber.com/#!/vehicles
> What do i put as the License Plate Number, i don't think you can leave it blank.


put in NEW CAR, I think that is what I did. Take photo of whatever kind of temp tag you get in your state to submit. In California which I see you are it is just that one strip put in the windshield. At least in my county. I did not notice that the dealer had folded it in a way that my info was not visible. I had to resubmit. So be sure to unfold it rather than take the photo through the window.


----------



## pengduck

painfreepc said:


> I am buying a car, Do i need to wait for License Plate Number before i can add new car to uber


When you purchase the car have the dealer transfer the tag. Then just update the car type when you get your insurance declaration page.


----------



## painfreepc

pengduck said:


> When you purchase the car have the dealer transfer the tag. Then just update the car type when you get your insurance declaration page.


it's a new car, it has no tags, already have the insurance binder and card.


----------



## TyLand

painfreepc said:


> I am buying a car, Do i need to wait for License Plate Number before i can add new car to uber


In Charlotte, you need to wait. My 30-day-tag on window was not accepted. So it's based on the city.


----------



## Fauxknight

What's the issue with getting plates? Does it take forever to get plates in some states? I've always transferred my old plates to the new vehicle, but even buying a second vehicle last year didn't take too long to get plates and I ordered personalized specialty plates. It helped that I went through my credit union, the paperwork was processed lightning fast, I could have had my plates within 2-3 days if I hadn't ordered them custom.


----------



## TyLand

Fauxknight said:


> What's the issue with getting plates? Does it take forever to get plates in some states? I've always transferred my old plates to the new vehicle, but even buying a second vehicle last year didn't take too long to get plates and I ordered personalized specialty plates. It helped that I went through my credit union, the paperwork was processed lightning fast, I could have had my plates within 2-3 days if I hadn't ordered them custom.


I turned the plate in before buying a new car so I have to wait for a new plate. I was told it could take 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Fauxknight

TyLand said:


> I turned the plate in before buying a new car so I have to wait for a new plate. I was told it could take 2-3 weeks.


Ouch, around here we just walk into a BMV place with the proper paperwork and walk out with plates. I instead ordered custom plates when I walked in and I still received them in the mail about 5 business days.

I figured it had to do with the state, since each state handles plates in their own manner.


----------



## TyLand

I went thru the car lot.


----------



## Fauxknight

Lease? Plates/tags are handled a little differently for leases. I've only ever done one lease and that was around two decades ago, so I don't remember where I got the initial plates, just that the tags renewed based on the lease rather than my birthday.

I purchased the next vehicle vehicle, and these plates are the ones I received at that point, on their third vehicle now.


----------



## TyLand

No, no more leasing for me. lol


----------



## azndriver87

here in MD you can get the plates same day you register your car.


----------



## gprimr1

Uber MD accepted my temp registration.


----------



## azndriver87

OP is from cali


----------



## TyLand

Plate arrived yesterday!


----------



## jamnwhistler

frndthDuvel said:


> put in NEW CAR, I think that is what I did. Take photo of whatever kind of temp tag you get in your state to submit. In California which I see you are it is just that one strip put in the windshield. At least in my county. I did not notice that the dealer had folded it in a way that my info was not visible. I had to resubmit. So be sure to unfold it rather than take the photo through the window.


Oh Thank you for this post. I was undone to find that I could not upload my brand new car info without the license plate number. I got the car through Xchange leasing and will need to make weekly payments starting in 10 days. So getting up and driving on Uber ASAP was critical. By entering NEW CAR in the license plate number space I was able to upload all the necessary docs. We will see if they are approved. But at least I can sleep tonight. 
See what good you have done in the world! Thanks again.


----------



## twindc23

I signed up with a new car and they used my temp registration off the windshield . They put "New Car" under plate. I went to the Glendale Uber car inspection center in socal.

A question though, how to I update the photo of the car?


----------



## James Armstrong

Similar situation. I have a new car and have transferred my tag so that is good. I don’t have the official registration paper from DMV yet but I have the document the dealer gave me as the proof of registration until it comes. Would that work for adding The new car?


----------



## PrestonT

getemtheresafely said:


> UberX here in California:
> they did not accept the "temp registration" (the one they put in the window) that I received from the used car lot I got my car from........Uber made me wait for my "official registration" from the DMV to arrive before adding my car....
> 
> As far as plates are concerned .......they do require photos of the plate..........Also the front of the car, back of the car, side of the car and rear seat interior of the car


In Nevada, I just had to take the temp into greenlight hub and they approved it on the spot.


----------



## Tack

Just tried to upload temp registration for new car and not excepted and said I need go to greenlight which I made appt per website and I go and they were closed!! F...g ass..e....i call support and guy guy says just wait and it should open...jerkoff i told him to shove it up ....


----------



## Sariandan

I submitted my temp plate/registration from the dealer and was immediately good to go. About 45 days later when I was able to transfer the plate from the old vehicle, I uploaded a new registration image and again had no issues.


----------



## Tack

So tell me how you got pass the vehicle inspection for a new vehicle? No way you got acceptef with changing vehicles without a visit to greenlighr.


----------



## Sariandan

Tack said:


> So tell me how you got pass the vehicle inspection for a new vehicle? No way you got acceptef with changing vehicles without a visit to greenlighr.


Where I live, you have 30 days to get the inspection done. Assuming you were asking me.


----------



## Wrb06wrx

Fauxknight said:


> What's the issue with getting plates? Does it take forever to get plates in some states? I've always transferred my old plates to the new vehicle, but even buying a second vehicle last year didn't take too long to get plates and I ordered personalized specialty plates. It helped that I went through my credit union, the paperwork was processed lightning fast, I could have had my plates within 2-3 days if I hadn't ordered them custom.


In ny the car doesn't leave the lot without plates unless you register out of state in which case they give you a temp.... weird how that works, right?


----------



## Nina2

Most of the time private sellers have license plates as they cannot get temporary license plates so you can keep their license plate until it expires and often lasts way longer the then temporary license plates and can be registered with Uber or Lyft


----------



## MarkR

painfreepc said:


> how long a go was this for you, i have been picked up by drivers without plate, may be uber changed the rules.


Those drivers probably never told Uber anything and just went on.



painfreepc said:


> I am buying a car, Do i need to wait for License Plate Number before i can add new car to uber


You bought a NEW car and want to beat the hell out of it.... WHY? I would never do that. To each their own.


----------

